
Facebook to warn users who ‘liked’ false coronavirus posts - blahedo
https://www.chicagotribune.com/coronavirus/ct-nw-facebook-coronavirus-hoax-warnings-20200416-4yat3zxc7vb3ziyptne26iqgr4-story.html
======
rshnotsecure
A quick recent anecdote on how hard this is going to be. In early February an
NY Times reporter criticized, with some good evidence, Senator Tom Cotton for
claiming that the Coronavirus leaked from a lab in Wuhan [1].

By the second week of this month, most of the intelligence agencies in the US
had lined up behind this claim of a virus leakage from the Wuhan lab.
Additionally Wikileaks cables from 2018 showed State Department officials
warning about the conditions of the lab [2].

[1] -
[https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/17/business/media/coronaviru...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/17/business/media/coronavirus-
tom-cotton-china.html)

[2] - [https://www.nationalreview.com/news/u-s-diplomats-warned-
abo...](https://www.nationalreview.com/news/u-s-diplomats-warned-about-safety-
risks-in-wuhan-labs-studying-bats-two-years-before-coronavirus-outbreak/)

~~~
greenyoda
Another example was the constantly changing official advice on whether people
should wear masks or not. Unless you're an expert, it's hard to know which of
the conflicting opinions is better supported by the facts (and the facts are
constantly changing as new research is published). And the people policing the
content at Facebook aren't experts.

